# Curled into ball.. is he ok?



## Pudding (Mar 16, 2014)

Last night my hedgie was running on the wheel, when i got up to get my phone, and i think i startled him because he darted off the wheel and just stayed still for about 10 minutes not moving, (he has never done this before, doesn't really get scared just a bit huffy) so as i was worried i picked him up by a towel as he was balled up and he just stayed still not moving for about 20 minutes.. he has never done this while i have had him and i've never seen him scared like that or even balled up, after i gave him a few mealworms which he just about ate, he moved a little bit and i got him into his snuggle pouch, put him back in his cage and left him to sleep. Today when i got him out he was okay, looked around a bit and went back in the pouch, but when he came back out he was frantically running around and then frozen and curled into a scared ball again not moving, out of nowhere? so i just put him back in his cage, and usually he would run and get straight into his pouch, but he has just curled up in a ball in the middle of the cage and stayed there for the past hour now, should I be worried? :???:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there anything new in the environment? New smells, sounds, anything that might have scared him other than when you got up to get your phone? How old is he? Could he have started quilling recently, which can affect behavior?


----------

